# Frage zu Java Programm für Windows Mobile 6.5



## MrTobi (22. Aug 2011)

Hallo ich habe bis jetzt nur Java Anwendungen für Android Handys geschrieben und wollte fragen ob man auch für Windows Mobile 6.5 eine Java App coden kann. 

Es handelt sich um folgendes Gerät:
Motorola MC75A - Motorola Solutions USA

(Das ohne Antenne)

Würde gerne Wissen ob man da JavaFX oder etwas anderes braucht um eine Java Anwendung darauf laufen zu lassen und vor allem welche Art (Midlet?).

Und vor allem falls es möglich ist ob das in Eclispe geht.

Für eure Antworten wäre ich wie immer sehr sehr dankbar!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mr.Tobi


----------



## Bolle52 (23. Aug 2011)

genau kann ich es dir auch nicht sagen, aber du kannst mal nach dem gerät und J2ME suchen. Alternativ eben die Entwicklertools von Microsoft.


----------



## MrTobi (24. Aug 2011)

Also,
ich habe nun eclipse Pulsar for Mobile Developers.
Version: Helios Service Release 1
Build id: 20100917-0705

installiert. 

Außerdem das EMDK-J-020404 von Motorola.
Und das aktuelle Java-ME Sdk 3.0 wo expliziet drin steht das das WTK enthalten ist!

Aber leider kann ich in Eclipse keine Midlets Projekte anlegen weil er kein SDK oder sonst irgendwas erkennt. Screen1 im Anhang.

Das Java SDK ist in Version 1.6.0_27 installiert (cmd -> java -version)

Auch in den Eclipse Einstellungen vermute ich stimmt noch was nicht.

Screen2


Muss man irgendwelche Path Vars setzten? Fals ja welche und wie heißen diese (Bitte so genau wie möglich)

Was könnte sonst noch der Fehler sein?

Für eure Antworten wäre ich dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mr.Tobi


----------

